# Project Engineer/Manager Work in Japan



## Ben12m

Hello everyone,
I am 30 year old chemical engineer with a background in project management, sales, and design. I have worked in water treatment business for the power industry and food and beverage. I have also work in manufacturing of pumping systems. 

This past summer I took a vacation to Japan and really enjoyed everything about the country. Now I am at a point in my life and career where I want to have new experiences and I decided to try to find a job overseas, in Japan. 

Does anyone have any suggestions or leads for jobs for an American engineer/project manager. I was thinking short or long term projects, but I am very dedicated and hard working, I would be willing to do anything. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Zangi85

Hi, there are some sites on the internet where you can find positions for some specific field.
I would suugest the website of Japan Time, a major English newpaper, to begin with. They have a classified section and you might be able to find some information there.


----------



## Zangi85

*Jobs in Japan*

Hi.

If you are looking for a job in some specific field, I would suggest that you visit a classified section of the Japan Times to begin with. Japan Times is a major English newpaper here and their classified ad section are well known.


----------



## Ben12m

Thank you Zangi, I appreciate your help.


----------

